# Visual Studio Community kommerziell nutzen?



## Tellyfish (26. März 2020)

Hallo,

Ich will eine App mit Xamarin programmieren, dafür braucht man ja Visual Studio. Darf ich VS Community 
für eine kommerzielle App nutzen?
Wir sind nicht mehr als 5 Personen,
haben weniger als 250 PCs und unter 1Mio$ Umsatz, dürfen also laut Lizenzbedingungen VS C nutzen, allerdins steht dort nur "nutzen" und nicht "kommerziell nutzen".
MfG

EDIT: Der Thread ist mittlerweiler unnötig, da ich auf React Native umgestiegen bin. Es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, ob man es jetzt darf.


----------



## MountyMAX (28. März 2020)

ja, darf man.


----------



## Tellyfish (29. März 2020)

Vielen Dank  
MfG


----------

